# Heart wings



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

_I can do heart wings too... honestly what is all the fuss about _


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

lol that is so adorable.


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

awww so cute!!


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

haha thats a cute pic


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you all


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

awwww


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Just shows girls do heart wings too


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

lol! Lulu's wings do that when she's running back and forth for her morning exercise.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

This is how she confused me before i knew that she was a girl lol


----------



## Kay (Aug 11, 2011)

Hardie does heart wings too when she's running up and down


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Awww! love that. I've never seen my girl do heart wings.


----------

